# Need help getting parts



## nathanwise (Dec 11, 2013)

I just bought a LONG 5-N-1 Backhoe and I cain't seem to find any source for parts. If anyone knows anywhere to get the whole arm that is attached to the backhoe bucket( I believe its called the swing arm) I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Check out this thread and see if the guy still has any parts.
http://www.tractorforum.com/f196/long-5-n-1-a-16442/

From what I gather, parts for these tractors are as scarce as hens teeth. There was one in a tractor junk yard in Decatur Al., a few years ago, maybe some of it is still there. Apparently the city of Decatur had a few in the municipal yard for various bits of work, if so, maybe they can tell you what they did with them. 
Another option would be to investigate the availability and fit of a JCB backhoe for replacement parts. The engine, I believe *may* be a Leyland, so look into that as well for a source for engine parts and filters etc.


----------

